# Multiple domains to a complex URL



## maleficium (1. Nov. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich jetzt das englische Forum ebenfalls durchsucht habe muss ich mal wieder posten - sorry. . .

Bei mir funktionieren die Weiterleitungen auf eine andere URL oder ein Verzeichniss nicht wirklich.

Ich habe einen Kunden angelegt mit 20 eigenen Webs bzw. Domains
Alle Webs sind mit der gleichen Vorlage erstellt bzw. sind identisch, haben eigene DNS & DNS-MX Records usw. 

In einer Domain liegt ein Typo3.
Die Multidomain Fähigkeit von Typo3 sollte ab hier die Arbeit übernehmen. 
Von daher müssen alle Domains auf: _mydomain.net/cms/_ geleitet werden wo sich die Typo3 Domain Records befinden.
Laut Dokumentation sollte die URL dann auf das Verzeichniss cms geleitet werden - wenn ich bei: mydomain.net als Weiterleitung _cms_ angebe - ist aber nicht der Fall. . . 

Wie gesagt - identisch zum ersten: _mydomain.eu_
Im Reiter Co-Domains befindet sich jetzt ein Eintrag: IP und Domain - Host ist leer   > hier habe ich dann unter Weiterleitung die URL angegeben z.B.: _http://mydomain.net/cms/
_
Wenn ich jetzt _mydomain.eu_ aufrufe ist die Weiterleitung nicht aktiv sondern ich sehe immer noch die index.html der Seite: _mydomain.eu

_*Was mache ich da falsch? *

Mit kreativen Grüssen
Michael


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Nov. 2007)

Hi,

sind die Einträge denn auch wirklich geschrieben worden? Die Weiterleitung klappt ansonsten bei mir wunderbar (inwieweit Typo3 das dann richtig verarbeitet weiß ich nicht).

Also ich würde unter /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log mal nachschauen ob dort "HTTP syntax ok" steht

Dann würde ich mit "less /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf" in den einzelnen Webs schauen ob folgende Zeile eingetragen ist:

RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^domain\.tld [NC]
RewriteRule ^/(.*)         http://mydomain.net/cms/$1 [L,R]


----------



## maleficium (2. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,


> Also ich würde unter /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log mal nachschauen ob dort "HTTP syntax ok" steht


mit httpd -t bekomme ich folgendes zurück: 
[Datum] [warn] NameVirtuelHost IP:80 has no VirtualHosts
Syntax ok



> Dann würde ich mit "less /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf" in den einzelnen Webs schauen ob folgende Zeile eingetragen ist:
> 
> RewriteEngine on
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^domain\.tld [NC]
> RewriteRule ^/(.*)         http://mydomain.net/cms/$1 [L,R]


Ist es nicht - kann ich das einfach per Hand da rein schreiben . . . Oder wird das von ISPConfig ständig überschrieben bzw. aktualisiert. . .

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Nov. 2007)

Sollte eigentlich durch ISPConfig jedesmal überschrieben werden! Weitere Tips müsste dann wohl Till geben, der kennt ISPConfig ja am besten!

Obwohl mod_rewrite hast du aber installiert?

Siehe http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_etch_p6

  a2enmod rewrite


----------



## Till (2. Nov. 2007)

Die Rewrite rules müssen in das apache direktiven Feld der Webseite geschrieben werden und niemals direkt in die Datei /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf


----------



## maleficium (5. Nov. 2007)

Das klappt zwar - aber ist nicht das was ich will bzw. benötige.

Momentan schaut das ja so aus:
mydomain.net = web1
mydomain.eu = web2

Ich benötige aber:
mydomain.net = web1
mydomain.eu = web1

Von daher habe ich mydomain.eu als co-domain unter mydomain.net angelegt. Damit beide web1 als Verzeichniss haben.

Basis:
Server: Server1
Host: www
Domain: mydomain.net
IP: 0.0.0.159

Co-Domains:

IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: - Domain: mydomain.net
IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: - Domain: mydomain.eu

jetzt erreiche ich web1 mit folgenden URLs
mydomain.net
www.mydomain.net
mydomain.eu

Da ich die URL www.mydomain.eu nicht erreiche ergänze ich die Co-Domains um folgende Einträge:
IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: www Domain: mydomain.eu

und zur Sicherheit:
IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: www Domain: mydomain.net

Jetzt schaut das in den Co-Domains so aus:
IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: www Domain: mydomain.net
IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: - Domain: mydomain.net
IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: www Domain: mydomain.eu
IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: - Domain: mydomain.eu

Und ich erreiche mit allen Domains die Seite bzw. web1

Bis jetzt läuft ja alles: Aber. . . wenn ich jetzt versuche die Domains in das Verzeichniss cms zu leiten komme ich nicht weiter.
Momentan wird ja das Verzeichniss /var/www/web1/web aufgerufen. . . 

Ich trage überall bei Weiterleitung cms ein:

Bei: IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: www Domain: mydomain.net
passiert folgendes: http://www.mydomain.net/cmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscmscms
Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.
Also lösche ich die Weiterleitung wieder. . . 

Bei: IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: - Domain: mydomain.net 
funktioniert es - ich werde auf www.mydomain.net/cms/ geleitet - bis auf das www wäre das ja richtig. . . 

IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: www Domain: mydomain.eu
IP: 0.0.0.159 Host: - Domain: mydomain.eu
Hier funktioniert die Weiterleitung ebenfalls - bis auf die Kleinigkeit das mir die URLs umgeschrieben werden aus mydomain.eu und www.mydomain.eu wird ebenfalls www.mydomain.net/cms/ 

Die Domains sollen aber alle das Verzeichniss /var/www/web1/web/cms/ aufrufen sofern ich nicht expliziet was anderes eingebe wie z.B. mydomain.net/forum/

Wie erreiche ich es das ich folgende Konfiguration erhalte:
mydomain.net = web1
www.mydomain.net = web1
mydomain.eu = web1
www.mydomain.eu = web1

mydomain.net = /var/www/web1/web/cms/
bzw: mydomain.net/cms/
www.mydomain.net = /var/www/web1/web/cms/
bzw: www.mydomain.net/cms/
mydomain.eu = /var/www/web1/web/cms/
bzw: mydomain.eu/cms/
www.mydomain.eu = /var/www/web1/web/cms/
bzw: www.mydomain.eu/cms/

root@all
bzw: mydomain.net/eu
admin@all
bzw: mydomain.net/eu
info@all
bzw: mydomain.net/eu

Ich danke euch allen schon jetzt!!!

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2007)

Was Du benötigst, ist ein anderer Typ von URL Rewriting, bei dem sich die URL im Browser nicht ändert. Nimm erstmal bei allen Co-domains das rewriting wieder raus, und mach dann das, was in diesem Thread beschrieben ist:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12783


----------



## maleficium (5. Nov. 2007)

Bei den Domains mydomain.net & www.mydomain.net 
habe ich jetzt folgende Apache Directiven:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/index\.html$
RewriteRule ^.*$ http://www.mydomain.net/cms/ [R=301,L]
```
Ab dann regelt Typo3 den Rest und macht wieder aus www.mydomain.net > mydomain.net

So arbeitet auch CoolURI für Typo3 korrekt: 
Und erstellt schöne SEO URLs wie z.B.: mydomain.net/cms/home/
anstatt : mydomain.net/cms/index.php?id=2

Jetzt schauen wir mal wie das mit den restlichen URLs wird. . . 


Vielen Dank!!!
Michael


----------

